# mesh and paper tapers finally united.



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was in menards and found a product that might actually end the mesh vs. paper war.  plus it comes with a free knife.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I got to have that knife.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Do i have to buy the tape to get the Knife?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you have to lick it first like envelopes ? or can you just stick it straight down? :blink:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Stopper said:


> Do you have to lick it first like envelopes ? or can you just stick it straight down? :blink:


I think maybe you should just stick the tape on the wall then lick your new knife.
Atleast you know it won't rust.:icon_lol:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

They give those knives away with pink tape at our supply house too.....****, they'd better when they want $20 bucks for a roll of the stuff.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> They give those knives away with pink tape at our supply house too.....****, they'd better when they want $20 bucks for a roll of the stuff.


Hahaha! ya same here. That fire rated pink sticky tape? Get one of those bad boy plastic knives. Sweet deal. lol.

So what did the actual tape look like!? Im curious...
You mostly showed the plastic knife and the box it came in. Not the actual tape...I kind'a wanna try this stuff.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

If we start using this new tape then we'll all have to throw away our TapeBuddies


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I love how people still decide to include 'EZ' in their product name. Inspired marketing right there.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hehehe, even the wee EZ guy on the packet is looking at his knife thinking how lucky he is..............:blink:


----------

